# emerging PHP 5.2.x and 5.3.x in parallel?

## caefer

Hi there,

I am running my web server on gentoo with Apache and PHP 5.2.x.

Now I would like to test PHP 5.3 but limited only to one or two vHosts.

I managed that on an old Ubuntu box but for gentoo I am a bit lost..

Can anyone help?

Cheers

/Christian

----------

## malern

PHP 5.3 isn't slotted so you can't use emerge to install both versions at the same time. But you could compile 5.3 manually and install it in a separate directory so it doesn't clash with your current version. You can do that with the --prefix switch at the configure stage.

The other problem is you can't use more than one version of mod_php with apache at the same time. So you'll have to use the CGI version instead, for at least one of your PHP installs.

----------

